# Most Surprising Guest



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

President Obama is going to be thirty miles from my house tomorrow. What's the chance of him stopping by & doing a little racing?  Who's the most famous or most surprising guest you've had at your racetrack?
--Fordcowboy


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

In the late 90's, we raced in AB Charles' old location. While he was just a random visitor, Mayor Tom Murphy dropped by to check out the track.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Oscar*

I remember seeing Oscar Kovaleski racing on the Pocket Rocket Raceway set up in the infield vendor's area at The Watkins Glen Vintage races about 7 or 8 years ago. Very cool guy, he even autographed the 1/32 AutoWorld McLaren by Vanquish that was out at the time.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

John Mears used to race with us regularly, he was the second cousin to Rick. When I was racing 1/32nd scale we raced at Frank Scelzi's house, the brother to Gary. Never saw Gary once, but did see a couple of broken dragster blocks in the back yard.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Mornin: I've rubbed elbows with Jerry Broz on more than one ocasion. Of course he lives in the same city as me, Pueblo,Colorado. He has judged concourse many times at different slot houses here in Pueblo and we share ideas from time to time. Him and Oscar were real thick in the 70's and he had a lot to do with Estes Rockets becoming the household name they are. Not to mention that little book he wrote ( Ho Speed secrets).
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hands Down the famous Dennis Rutherford.!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was lucky enough to rub elbows with that world famous author Bob Beers, and his side kick Tom "55" Stumpf. Unfortunately, they don't like having their elbows rubbed.. :tongue: I met some guy named Ed too. :lol:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*No "Slot Gurus", but...............................*

Hi Gang
I havent had any famous "slot gurus" visit *Acmeland Motorsports Park*, yet. However a few 1:1 race guys have visited. Before they passed away, both Smokey Yunick and Bill France Jr, have visited, along with Ray Fox, Marvin Panch, Chocolate Meyers, Steve & Kraig Kinser, some guy nicknamed "Smoke", Buddy Parrot, Ray & RJ Evernham, Bobby & Donnie Allison, and alot of others. :thumbsup: During Speedweeks, lots of the guys come over, especially on a "rain out" nite and we just have some fun. You guys would be suprised about how many "big time" drivers, crew chiefs & car owners play with slot cars when they have a chance.

It was great to have Bill Jr & Smokey come over (albeit never at the same time) and just sit & tell stories, run the cars, and just relax. I guess I'm blessed to have been involved in "big time" racing way before it got "big $ time" and got to know wlot of the guys from "back in the day", along with my own driving & crew member years on the road. 

I even have 4 bar stools from the old "Good Year" building at Daytona, for seats for my 4 lane layout. I got some 8 foot lights from the "old" garages before they tore them down and are in use at Acmeland, too.

Larry


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Most "famous" for me would be Henry Harnish










Most suprising would be Tom Stumpf 










Followed closely by hosting an ECRS race that saw Victor Feliciano come out of retirement (can't find the pics from that one).


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Yo and me


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

And big ED


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Yo and me


ya I forgot...wheelzk...both suprising and famous


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have not had any big time people at my house yet but, the Buck Track I have has had some big time names on it like the Foo Fighters and The Shat (William Shatner)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tom Stumpf showed up????*

That beats any of the chumps who raced at my place.... Last year all I had show up were Archbishop Desmond Tutu, David Hasselhoff, and Henry Kissenger.... Good night of racing... That Tutu is unbeatable though... He ain't getting another invite.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Not in my house...*

I banned Hasselhoff years ago.


----------

